# Tire Dilemma



## akdream (Mar 21, 2006)

I have received authorization from the finance manager (aka The Boss), she told me I can get new tires for the 'Roo (within reason, hers not mine). The dilemma....I can get either 14" radial or 15" bias ply. Any suggestions?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

What load range are they? Do you still have 14" rims on your trailer?


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

akdream said:


> I have received authorization from the finance manager (aka The Boss), she told me I can get new tires for the 'Roo (within reason, hers not mine). The dilemma....I can get either 14" radial or 15" bias ply. Any suggestions?


I'd be inclined to go with whatever type (radial or bias ply) that is on the trailer now. Then pick a brand that you feel confident in.
Doug


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd pay the difference and get 15" radial. According to my husband, he could notice a huge difference for the better with towing when we switched from bias ply to radial tires on our 5er.


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

I just put five new Maxxis on mine all 14 inch radials. I lucked out and got them on sale from JTS. They look so much better than those POS Durros.


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just be careful buying trailer tires. Not too long ago a member here left the house for tires and came back with a new Dodge Ram. Strangest thing I ever heard of ...


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I'd go with the 15's in a radial. That is assuming that you are also going to buy 15" rims to go with them. ---Mike


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> What load range are they? Do you still have 14" rims on your trailer?


x2 here.

I'd head for load rating over tire type...


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Just be careful buying trailer tires. Not too long ago a member here left the house for tires and came back with a new Dodge Ram. Strangest thing I ever heard of ...


Yeah, I am still trying to figure that one out. Will say though that Ram pulls the 21RS with no problems.


----------

